# Kenny4528's first 2000 posts



## ewie

*Congratulations to one of my favourite EO questioners on his first 2000 posts!*
*Keep those questions coming, Ken*
*ewie*
*♥♥♥*​


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congrats, *Kenny*.
I love reading your threads. 
AND I am definitely going to learn CHINESE one of these days, so I hope you'll be around to help me out. 

Finally, I have the chance to ask you about your avatar and photo.
_Who are those guys_ ???????

btw I felt terrible after I heard _you were limited from posting again for a short while_ on IMDB. 
I thought to myself, Kenny without IMDB (for even a half hour) is like L.A. without the HOLLYWOOD sign !!! 

And why 4528 ? Kenny90210 would make sense to me, but 4528 ? 
It must have something to do with mitochondrial translation intitiation factor IF-2, right ?


----------



## kenny4528

Ewie: Thank you ewie, one of the most respectable members I admired, for your constant contribution to EO. Keep showing up in WRF as much as possible.

GamblingCamel: I appreciate your kind reply every time, and I'll wholeheartedly give my advice for you if you have trouble learning Chinese. As for my avatar and photo, which are actually the same man, are used to memorise one of my favorite Snooker players Paul Hunter, died of cancer. And concerning _4528_, trust me, it makes no sense to me at all, just random numbers.

By the way, are you fond of Gambling???


----------



## GamblingCamel

Yes, Kenny, I am very fond of gambling.
And I'm definitely going to use 4-5-2-8 as soon as I can 

That's quite a story about Paul Hunter. I understand your photo tribute now. And I also understand why he's called the Beckham of snooker players. Here's another beautiful photo


----------



## ewie

kenny4528 said:


> Keep showing up in WRF as much as possible.


Oh you can rely on me to keep showing up in EO, Ken ~ and to keep on showing _myself_ up, more to the point

Which I shall now do again by saying that I've never _heard_ of Paul Hunter


----------



## Loob

Congratulations from me, too, kenny!

I always enjoy your questions - roll on the next two thousand


----------



## bibliolept

Kudos, kenny!

I too was intrigued by the your avatar image. (Though I'm afraid all I know of snooker is what I've learned from these two guys (wiki).

Keep it up!


----------



## elroy

Congratulations, Kenny!

I look forward to your 4528th post.   Make sure to make it special.


----------



## kenny4528

ewie said:


> Which I shall now do again by saying that I've never _heard_ of Paul Hunter


So I guess you're not into Snooker~

*Loob*: You're a helpful and good-hearted contributor, enlightening us in every your post.
*bibliolep*t: Your constant devotion in EO is a gift for us learners and your indefectible intelligence impresses me great.
*elroy*: One of the most versatile and brilliant members I've seen, and it truly gives me sheer bliss whenever reading your post.


----------



## Trisia

Oh, I can't believe I missed this... A very happy postiversary to you, Kenny!

If you don't mind another non-native speaker saying this, I think that your English has greatly improved since I we first met on the forum -- and it wasn't that bad back then, either! I'm glad to have witnessed such a spectacular achievement. Well done, indeed.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Congratulations Kenny!
Have a nice day...


----------



## kenny4528

Cristina: Thank you very much. Expect to see more your threads.

Trisia: Havn't seen you in ages! Where have you been~
It's kind of you to give such encouragement and you're exactly the model I need to look to.


----------



## nichec

2000, wow 

Well done, kenny


----------



## dn88

WOW, still 433 posts for me to go 

Congratulations, Kenny, I wish our paths would cross more often in the future


----------



## kenny4528

nichec: Long time no see! Hope everything is going well with you. Your returning will be a blessing to all WRF members.
dn88: Long time no see you too, dn88 ~ I missed the time your posts frequently showed up here. You can make it to 20,000 posts if you work harder.


----------



## dn88

kenny4528 said:


> nichec: Long time no see! Hope everything is going well with you. Your returning will be a blessing to all WRF members.
> dn88: Long time no see you too, dn88 ~ I missed the time your posts frequently showed up here. You can make it to 20,000 posts if you work harder.



Hi Kenny!!!

What you said sounds tempting!  So now I have only 432 posts left to reach 2,000.


----------

